# lost wireless connection on dell inspiron b130



## ericah (Jul 6, 2009)

Hello,

A couple of weeks ago I installed a Belkin G wireless router on our main computer. On my laptop, the dell inspiron b130, I added the wireless connection, and had wireless access to the internet. Everything was running fine until last week, when I never got the connection back. Windows can't fix the problem. Supposedly a firewall blocks access. 

Is there anyone who could perhaps help me out? 

Thanks!
Erica


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model and hardware version of the router (if a separate unit).
Make *and* exact model and hardware version of any other network equipment, like a repeater, a booster, hi-gain antenna, etc.
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP (Home or Pro), SP1-SP2-SP3, Vista (Home, Business, Ultimate), etc.
The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc.




Please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, *including the exact text of any error messages.*




If you're using a wireless connection, have you tried a direct connection with a cable to see if that changes the symptoms? 
For wireless issues, have you disabled all encryption on the router to see if you can connect that way? 
Have you connected directly to the broadband modem to see if this is a router or modem/ISP issue?
If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally?




On any affected computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (*COMMAND* for W98/WME) to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands on separate lines, following each one with the *Enter* key:

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## ericah (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi, thanks for helping me out.

The main computer is a Compaq Presario, Windows XP.
ISP is Verizon.
Internal modem: Conexant HS FiV90V92 56k PCI modem.
From Verizon: Westell model 6100
Installed Belkin G wireleless router Model F5D7234-4 v3

The internet connection on the Compaq runs fine. That's also where I'm writing from right now.

The laptop which suddenly lost wireless connection is:
Dell Inspiron B130, Windows XP
Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated 
Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG

I have another laptop, Acer Inspire One, Windows XP, which now that I check also lost connection. The error message is similar:
"Unable to connect to preferred wireless network."
Wireless modem: Atheros AR5007EG

The results below are from the Dell Inspiron.

Thank you again,
Erica


Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\EricaH>
C:\Documents and Settings\EricaH>PING 206.190.60.37

Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:

Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.

Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Documents and Settings\EricaH>PING yahoo.com
Ping request could not find host yahoo.com. Please check the name and try again.


C:\Documents and Settings\EricaH>NBTSTAT -n

Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [0.0.0.0] Scope Id: []

No names in cache

Wireless Network Connection 2:
Node IpAddress: [0.0.0.0] Scope Id: []

No names in cache

C:\Documents and Settings\EricaH>IPCONFIG/ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Erica
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-15-C5-68-46-AE

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network
Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-6F-AA-0D-32

C:\Documents and Settings\EricaH>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, you have two machines that can't connect to the same wireless router. Can anyone connect to the wireless router? If not, then I'd be looking at the router. First step is to simply power cycle the router.


----------

